# insurance carriers



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

just wondering which insurance companies you guys are using for snow plowing and if you would recommend them? im looking for a new company to deal with and need some input.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I use an independent agent, who has tried very hard to do the research for me and find the right policies at the best prices.

Currently all my business insurance including comm auto, work comp and gen liability is through Auto owners.

No claims with them yet so I cannot say I approve or disprove of them.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

is pineisland1 the only one on here that has insurance? thats scary!!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

No, pineisland1 isn't the only one insured. It's just that I don't think my insurance covers your area. But your welcome to have your agent call Middlesex Mutual Assurance of Middletown, CT.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

mine is auto owners also but only liability for business


my commercial auto is progressive and it seems to be the cheapest commercial policy i have found

i am always up for suggestions though


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

I didn't reply 'cause I'm from Canada so I'm SURE my insurance won't cover your area! 

This will be my first season "for hire" so it's also my first "insured" one. Went through the broker I have dealt with for years, they had to do some searching to find a carrier that would insure for snow work. Like Obryanmaint, I've ended up with commerial auto with one carrier and commercial liability with another.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

where u at in pa white=green? i have my comm auto through allstate and liability through zurich...allstate wouldn't write me a liability b/c of plowing...


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

flakes,
i have auto thru state farm. have same prob they wont do a plowing/liability policy. im from southcentral pa south of harrisburg.


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

My comm.auto is through State Farm and they cover any snow plow mishaps. Got to try it last year and they were great. Commercial biz liability through Pekin. Never had to try that one.


----------



## jdjoe_97 (Aug 13, 2000)

*Commercial Vehicle INS.*

Hey guys. I just added plowing to my general liabilty. Pretty cheap, didn't cost anything additional. And my only limitations are no strip malls or public road. That fine by me. Anyhow I don't have commercial vehicle insurance yet an a little concerned about the cost. Think you guys could through some figures out there for what your paying. This would be for just one truck. Thanks Joe


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I think mine was about $300/yr over the regular for a 1/2ton - liability only. If you're doing commercial plowing, you really want that snow plowing rider.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

my comm auto runs abour $870/yr and $400 liability/yr. all residential plowing but policy covers up to 10% comm, if i get more then that my rate may go up slightly they tell me...


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Been shopping around lately, best price I could find so far for one Truck (1/2 ton) was:

$1,500 for Comm. Auto ( $1,000,000 Liability)

$ 700 for CGL ($1,000,000 Liability) for 6 months (snowplowing) only



Why is it people complain about snow removal pricing being so high?


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Are those for one truck? 

Im in a similar sized urban area (Hartford) and pay considerably less for same coverage. Try Farm Family Insurance (860-875-3333) only caveat is you must remain a Farm Bureau member while the policy is in force.

There may be an office closer to you, but Ross Luginbuhl in the Ellington office has been great as far as tailoring an insurance package for myself.


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

State Farm full truck coverage $250 deductible runs about $750 a year. Biz liability $1 mil coverage around $400 a year.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i think for some reason the cgl rate is based on how much business you do not on how many trucks you have


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Yes Lawnguy Thats for one truck!

Thanks for the heads up , I will call Ross and will check out his rates.


----------



## G.Williams (Nov 27, 2001)

We obtained a rider on our general liability coverage to cover for snow and ice management. Some nominal fee for the coverage you get.


----------

